# club soda



## yada-yada-yada (Jul 18, 2004)

Does anyone else find that club soda gives them the runs?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people do not do well with carbonated beverages.I don't think it usually has high fructose corn syrup in it, does it??? because that can be another issue.If you are using it in mixed drinks rather than p plain it may be the alcohol that is the problem.K.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I had a very dear friend who has since passed away , She did all things the old fashioned way, might be right , she died in her 90's!! She told me to drink a small amount of club soda to help IBS, it did help with an upset stomach, gas or indigestion, but not with the diarreha.. but how can poor club soda do the trick when somedays 8 Imodium, 3 calcium, one levbid, ann one Xanax does not even touch it!!!!When the devil D starts it just keeps flowing until there is no more left .


----------

